# Gurgling Guts.... Help!



## 21066 (Jan 22, 2006)

I'm sure there must be many others of you who find this a problem... when you're guts make noises and you're in a place where you want them to be quiet! It's the unpredictable nature of my guts which is doing my head in. There are so many potential embarassing situations, when it is silent - exams, meetings, cinema ( i had to run out the cinema the other day cos i could feel my guts were going nuts and about to gurgle loudly so had to run to the toilet to try and sort it out!). I'm not talking about the rumbling stomach you get when you're hungry, it's deeper than than that, right in the guts associated with D, and something i can't control. It leads to me having anxiety attacks - going all hot and feeling sick, not knowing what to do with myself cos i never know when my guts are gonna make these loud noises!I was wondering if any of you know of any meds i can take to stop or reduce the gurgling? It sounds like a trivial thing but it is really affecting the quality of my day to day life.ThanksJon


----------



## 23435 (May 14, 2006)

Hi jon,I get the gurgling too, its so annoying isnt it. I found that colpermin peppermint capsules work realy well for the gurgling and trapped wind/gas.Also I find peppermint tea helps, although I only have that at home as it has me burping and farting all the gas out, sorry for the details.Hope this helpsNula


----------



## 18906 (May 4, 2006)

Hi Jon, if I'm correct you suffer from the D variety. If this is the case, Ive noticed a big difference using one Imodium in the a.m. after my first BM. It seems to keep a lot of that noise under control. I would recommend trying it on your weekend to see how it works. This also keeps me to 2 BM's a day if it's a good day. Take care.rick


----------



## 21066 (Jan 22, 2006)

Thank you both for your suggestions.riktini, i get both D & C, but neither very severely. I'm afraid that if i take immodium i'll be struggling with the BMs and i often get problems with fissures so it's sore when i go! But i could give it go, cheers.Jon


----------



## 17156 (Jul 7, 2006)

my guts always gurgle,flaming annoying as hell it is,can be embarrassing as well.i don't know what to take to ease it.just another one of the annoying symptoms of this annoying condition.


----------



## 14473 (Mar 20, 2006)

Hiya JonI get exactly the same gurgling and both C and D but not to the extreme like others get. The gurgling is I think spasms and also might be trapped gas AND YES IT SUX and makes me very anxious as well. Sometimes an antispasmodic seems to help a little (Colofac) but I have just had to live with it. I might go and get some more pepermint capsules and give them another try as well.Is your spasms, gurgling predominantly to one side - mine is nealy allways to the right but sometimes is all through my bowels.Mark


----------



## anth (Jun 3, 2006)

i have the same thing. But I've had ibs for 4 years with no stomach sounds at all and then only since a year ago the gurgling started (after I got my appendix out). I find the noises loudest when im laying down in bed at night. I've tried colofac but that didn't really help. I showed a recording of my stomach noise (when laying down) to my GI and I am now having a barium enema to see if there is inflammation where my appendix was taken out and also having another stool test. It just seems wierd to have the same ibs symptoms (pretty much just d in the morning and alot of gas) and have a totally silent stomach for many years and then all of sudden now have noise. Peppermint tea helps to some degree. I refuse to live with these noises.


----------



## 14856 (Apr 17, 2006)

Yip the noises are a constant early morning routine for me. They will start really early and be the flag for a bout of wind breaking or an early morning bowel movement.


----------



## 15341 (Jul 5, 2006)

I tend to find I get the rumbles in the jungle when I have a rear end brass band session coming on which can be at any time, and also it can come on when I lie down in bed, along with the rumbles and rattles now and again I can actually feel everything moving in there, I can literally put my hand on my stomach and it will move like a baby kicking, now before anyone says "are you sure it is not a baby" would be hard as I am male lol. I do take mebeverine (colofac IBS) which I am getting some positive results from.


----------



## 21066 (Jan 22, 2006)

Jacko2,I find my gurgling is usually on the left hand side and if i push the left side of my gut/abdomen i can make squelchy noises. Think its trapped gas or something. I find that if i'm about to go into a situation where i need my guts to be quiet i always try and force a BM and its usually loose stools but think that's sometimes brought about by the anxiety of the situation if that makes sense?


----------



## 18690 (Jul 16, 2006)

WOW, People with the same problems as me. Not sure if its IBS, some form of it I suppose but I suffer from the same gurgly noises in the morning mostly which is usually followd by a bowel movment if I am lucky. This is really affecting my life, staying and a new b/f's (usually I run home) or going away with friends. The the axnxiety starts and makes it even worse. Just last night I had this problem, and along came the gas (hopefully he didn't hear) but I thought that maybe taking an ativan would help, Ive never tried it for this reason before so I got one from my friend. Now its the only time I have tried it but it seemed to have worked and settled my guts down. I haven't seen anything on hear about that being a treatment when necessary has anyone else? if not try it and let me know if it helps!Donna


----------



## 13540 (Aug 18, 2005)

i get it all the time after a very stressed day!! and somtimes right after eating a very large meal


----------



## 17663 (Jul 11, 2006)

i get gurgling all the time it sucks. i also get alot of trapped wind which makes me feel sick and nearly sick it is horrible i hate living with this and i cant seem to get rid of it.


----------



## 18906 (May 4, 2006)

Yeah it's ebarassing. My girlfriend use to always say, "oh you're making poop again" as if talking to my stomach. It became a funny thing for us and she was right too. I feel it on the left side most of the time and shortly after it's off to the bathroom. At least there is some warning!


----------

